

Interview: Andreas Illiger (Tiny Wings) - wallflower
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.superlevel.de%2Fspiele%2Finterview-mit-andreas-illiger-tiny-wings

======
rudiger
Hehe, great interview. I liked this part:

"Waren die Inseln in _Tiny Wings_ eine bewusste Designentscheidung?"

"Gibt es unbewusste Designentscheidungen?"

